# 3 d feb 8th



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

this Sunday feb 8th at Rockland ont Lake Ont fishing trip as door prize.... Always a good shoot ...


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*sunday*

ttt


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

i wanted to go to that shoot, but my boss(daughter) said we are going to lac masson. maybe next time.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*must do tourney*

Rockland this Sunday... warm , great food good prizes and well organized...


----------



## Farley (Aug 1, 2005)

breakfast meeting on Sunday


----------



## wellis1840 (May 29, 2005)

Last year Charles Kelly won one to the two fishing trip door prizes given by the Rockland Archery Club. He graciously asked me to tag along with him. We had a great day on the water. Our hosts could not have made it a better day. Here is one of the fish we caught that day. I hear that they are having two more fishing trips this year as door prizes. Hope to win one of the trips offered this year!


----------



## crk (Jul 12, 2005)

I'll be at Rockin Johnny's about 8:00 Shawn.
There is a place closer to the shoot in Rockland but won't open until about 8:30 and is slow to serve.


----------



## ingoldarchery (Dec 3, 2008)

*need directions*

Where is Rockland near?


----------



## Farley (Aug 1, 2005)

ingoldarchery said:


> Where is Rockland near?


 It's about 30min east of Ottawa, but the tourny is already over.


Sorry Charles, didn't see your post till today.


----------

